# Made some T shirts what do you think?



## Chupacabras (Feb 10, 2006)

I've been playing around with tie dye making my own camo. These are my first proto types.
Chupacabras "Amazon" spring camo


----------



## Chupacabras (Feb 10, 2006)

Chupacabras " Blinded by the light" fall camo


----------



## Bearguy (Mar 8, 2004)

All I can say is....WOW!!! Great job!!


----------



## Chupacabras (Feb 10, 2006)

better try the fall one again


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Very nice, every time I tried to tie dye a T-shirt it turned out looking like a 1 year old kid was eating Mexican food while sitting on it (with no diaper mind youukey: )


----------



## hooks (Mar 22, 2005)

WOW!! Are you selling them?


----------



## rkrystof (Jan 3, 2004)

*Holy S>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*

That put me right back in 1965...................................Flashback.................love em'.

Let me know if you ever decide to sell em'

GREAT Job

Rick K


----------



## Chupacabras (Feb 10, 2006)

The back of the shirts with "Psyco" snakeskin graphics


----------



## Chupacabras (Feb 10, 2006)

One more pic


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

_Wow man....Cool dude...._

I though I was through with them flashbacks....:wink: 




Seriously... very nice work....


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

"One pill makes you larger,
and one pill makes you small..."


Seriously, the shirts turned out great. My 13 year-old daughter would love one of them. Teens are into tie-dyed shirts nowadays.


----------



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

Those are awesome! There is a local restaraunt that has tie-dyed shirts for their uniform. I think yours would be a big hit. If you plan on going into business, let everyone on here know. You would more than likely be too busy to shoot, though.  :wink:


----------



## Arctic Cat Chic (Aug 16, 2005)

Awesome! I'd buy a couple of them in a heartbeat!!


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Great job man! A few years back when I worked at a local winery a friend and I started the tradition of a Tie-dye and Mai-Tai party for the employees every year. It was a HUGE hit! The only problem was we were the only ones with tie-die knowledge and after the first year we did all the shirts while everyone else sipped Mai-Tai's:cocktail:


----------



## Tyler1 (Dec 6, 2005)

Put the word out if you decide to sell them. Great looking shirts.


----------



## Chupacabras (Feb 10, 2006)

My mentor is an original 60's hippie. If I get enough positive feedback from this thread I would consider making a limited run for archery talk members. I cannot duplicate patterns or risk the time in wrong sizes so each would be unique.


----------



## Noser963 (May 3, 2006)

you should sell those. i'd buy a couple.


----------



## teambringit1 (Oct 28, 2005)

those are great shirts, I would be interested.


----------



## nub. (Mar 13, 2004)

*Sign me up*

But only if you use a nice heavy weight shirt.


----------



## nhshadowman (Apr 25, 2006)

*Wow!!*

Those shirts are incredible. Where's the sign up list ??!!?


----------



## wtmike01 (Jul 25, 2003)

ill take 2 of them, the arrowheads, in a 3x ,if you decide to make them just let me know


----------



## hooks (Mar 22, 2005)

I'll take two mens small and two mens 2xl. Will you make long sleeve?


----------



## RUT_N_BUCK (Feb 25, 2006)

I'd be interested as well, those are great!


----------



## Surprise Archer (Mar 3, 2006)

I would buy one or two..


----------



## Chupacabras (Feb 10, 2006)

Wow! The response is overwhelming! Give me some time to see what I can do. 
At this point I would like for one of the moderators to move this thread to the manufacturing section. General Archery Discussion is not appropriate for marketing. 
Thanks Joe C.


----------



## Musket_0 (Jul 26, 2005)

Now that is some talent.


----------



## crazy horse (Nov 4, 2002)

Did any one else notice the Indian setting indian style meditating the the fall one? go back and take a look. its in the very center of the shirt. 
Great shirts, like how you made the arrow head designs.


----------



## Chupacabras (Feb 10, 2006)

Some people are telling me they see a face on the spring one too. I'm working on a psycho 3 d model. Better get the sunglasses ready cause it's going to be a blow to the optic nerve. If any ladies want other colors let me know. I use a special dye that has to be ordered . Also feedback on sizes would be helpfull.


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

Chupacabras said:


> My mentor is an original 60's hippie


I was an original 60's hippie...at least I think I was...I can't seem to remember anything from those days     

Nice job on those tee shirts.


----------



## Ohio Bow (Jan 15, 2005)

Ive seen alot of tie dye shirts before but that is definately the best yet. I would even consider wearing one of those. Nice work.:darkbeer:


----------



## Chupacabras (Feb 10, 2006)

OK. Good news. I am greating ready for a first run. Will be ordering the supplies next week. I cannot sell these for cheap like wallmart because It takes several hours to make each one. I will be trying to figure out the cost before taking any orders and will open another thread in the manufacturing or classifieds.
Joe C.


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

Man, this cammo would work awesome!!!!!! Just as long as all the deer/turkey/whatever are trippin on acid 


cool shirts man


----------



## kward598 (Sep 25, 2002)

I love them! i am going to need some of these. Very nice..


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

kward said:


> I love them! i am going to need some of these. Very nice..



Didn't know you was a hippy chick Kward.


----------



## rcher (Dec 3, 2002)

I hope the motor city madman see's these for his next concert!!


----------



## CY67 (Dec 19, 2004)

*Looks good*

Maybe Elite can get rid of the Mothwing and use this.:wink: 

Looks really good.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

Very cool!!! Nice work.


----------



## bowtech dually (Mar 10, 2003)

*Cool*

I,ll take a few of the fall pattern, would also be interested in a long sleeve version.
Thanks
BD


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

rkrystof said:


> That put me right back in 1965. . .


:wink:


----------



## Roland (Oct 16, 2002)

count me in..............


----------



## Chupacabras (Feb 10, 2006)

Had this thread moved for manufacturing input. Please post what sizes and designs you are intersted in so I can place a material order. I am estimating the cost to be around $35 each plus shipping. Over XL sizes may be a little Xtra , Smaller sizes (childrens) will be less. I am shopping for a durable T shirt so you will be receiving a quality item. 
Joe C.


----------



## rkrystof (Jan 3, 2004)

*I'd like the......................*

Fall Camo with that great arrowhead on it - Extra Large will be fine.............."solid man".............

Thanks,

Rick K


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Now those are cool. Arrowhead tiedye. Brilliant. Might have to get one for sure!


----------



## RingSteel (Sep 25, 2004)

Awesome shirts!


----------



## Outback04 (May 1, 2004)

I'm diggin' the fall camo man. Put me on your list.
Outback04


----------



## Outback04 (May 1, 2004)

p.s.

XXL FALL,
Outback04


----------

